# Really, really stupid zombie jokes (adult content on second vid)



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Good stuff....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are horrible... Saying that, I enjoyed them


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Haha!


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I enjoyed those, thanks


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok.. as advertised, those were really, REALLY stupid... but hilarious!


----------



## Jenny Greenteeth (Mar 24, 2015)

OMG those were terrible. I love them!


----------

